# Eagle F1 Assymetric 3’s & Gyeon Tyre



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Looking at getting four new Goodyear Eagle F1 3’s fitted and wondered if anyone had any experience of how they react to tyre dressings? More specifically, Gyeon Tyre.

Furthermore, are they a good tyre? They get good reviews and have the lowest db.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can't help with the tyre dressing, but yes they're a good tyre, a lad I work with had a set fitted to his Golf and he said they transformed his car, gave him much better grip and the car was quieter (don't know what tyres he had on previously)...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good tyre with good grip. 

They are quiet, but that is because the sidewalls are squidgy. A sharp handling car will feel softer with them on. 

The sidewalls have plenty of smooth rubber area. They dress up well.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great in the dry, I use Megs endurance on mine and works well, although there is quite a bit of patterning on the side walls.

The tyres are absolutely pants in the cold/damp/wet though, no traction at all in my ATR, wheels just spin on Vtec. Fortunately my ATR is more of a summer car and it will be case of me running out of talent before the car runs out of grip on a good dry day on these tyres, mind you i've got a good suspension set up (fast road), so the car sticks like glue anyway.

If you want to reduce the flex on cornering, get XL side walls.

I'll be buying something else when they need replacing.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Had them on an Audi A3 sportback (225/45/17) - as others have said they are quiet, and a comfortable ride. I found them good in the dry and wet (warm) but not necessarily the best turn in response due to the side walls. Swapped the front pair out for Falken Xiev and overall they were no worse. I ran winter tyres from November to April so can't comment on personal experience in colder weather/snow - i have seen people report they were absolute pants in the faintest hint of snow, so perhaps not the best summer tyres for all year use ? 

I swapped to F1s on my Boxster, but they are Porsche N rated versions so potentially different side wall strengths (and 19"). The previous Michelins gave very good mileage, and £/mile they were comparable to anything, but with limited annual mileage i was replacing tyres as much for side wall cracking as for wear. The F1s have been great in the 1700 miles i've covered in them so far - again, quiet and decent ride qaulity - the smaller sidewall means i've not felt any loss of steering feel/directness.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It's not just the snow, it's when it is cold and damp/wet that they are pants. They really suffer bad with grip as soon as there is a bit of a chill.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies gents, it must be to do with the rubber compound and getting heat into the tyres. Do they come with rim protection?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Will be size dependent - there is a rubber lip on the ones I've had


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

What vehicle are they being fitted too? and is it used everyday in all condition?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have recently swapped over to these from pilot sports and overall they are excellent. Dry (and wet grip) is superb and they take a dressing far better than the michelins. The only complaint I have is the lack of feel others have pointed out. It doesn't give me as much response as the michelins.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Mad Ad said:


> What vehicle are they being fitted too? and is it used everyday in all condition?


They are being fit to my Volvo motorway warrior mate, used 365 days a year doing around 30,000 a year.

Thanks for all your feedback guys, I'm sold!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Michelin Cross Climate ? 

More security year round, decent wear rate so not much different to the F1s on £/mile


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Another vote for Michelin Cross Climate. If you are using your car all year round and doing 30,000 miles a year, an all season tyre would make more sense. We seem to have 6 months plus of poor weather these days.

I do around 10,000 a year mainly short journeys and the snow didn't stop my old Mondeo with CC+ tyres on.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bluechimp said:


> They are being fit to my Volvo motorway warrior mate, used 365 days a year doing around 30,000 a year.
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback guys, I'm sold!


I'd definitely recommend Michelin Cros Climate tyres - or Goodyears equivalent, fitted a set of crop climates to father in laws and it transformed his car and he could get about in the snow, whereas wife's car couldn't anywhere near as well - will be having a set of these on when due.

Fitted a set of the Goodyear equivalents to neighbours car and he loves them and managed to get about in all the bad weather we had over past month or 2 without issue...


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

bluechimp said:


> They are being fit to my Volvo motorway warrior mate, used 365 days a year doing around 30,000 a year.
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback guys, I'm sold!


I've had a set on my S80 for about 1500 miles now and like them, can't say i've noticed any problems in the wet (then again I'm not a sporty driver) they didn't slow me down though in the mini beast from the east though approaching a speed bump I just slid right over it, the road was hard packed frozen snow though.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd suggest that picking the right tyre is more important than worrying I may not have the right dressing for them. It'd be my last thought in fact


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ Agreed. I went with Uniroyal Rainsport 3s coming from michelins. The wet grip is unreal and dry is also very good. £60 a corner brand new the michelins wernt worth the extra premium I had before. Not any aqua planning at all on the motorway is something that suprised me.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

This is carpro perl on mine.










And after a weeks worth of commuting it falls back to this










Works very well on them.

As for the tyres they're fantastic compared to the continental conti sport contact 3's the car came on. Haven't really pushed the car in the cold and wet but never would on any tyre.

Dry and wet grip above 8c is outstanding.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tim662 said:


> This is carpro perl on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suzuki Swift Sport great little cars, the Mrs has one. I use Autoglym tyre gel and as long as you don't use too much it looks good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

RaceGlazer said:


> I'd suggest that picking the right tyre is more important than worrying I may not have the right dressing for them. It'd be my last thought in fact


I am doing pal, this is the last stage in checking it all out. That is why the question was about a specific tyre and dressing and not "Which tyre does Gyeon Tyre work best with?" Thanks for the advice though, I can imagine people may actually think like that.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, will do some research on the michelins, had Goodyear EffGrips on a previous car and they seemed fine in all weathers. Who would have thought it was as easy as throwing some rubber on :lol:

***Update*** - I don't think they do Cross Climates in my tyre size - 235/40 R18.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I've got a pair of Goodyear AS3 in the garage ready to go on.
They reputedly have firmer sidewalls and are much quieter than the excellent Uniroyal Rainsport 3s they are replacing

www.camskill.co.uk was the cheapest I found


----------

